# blue eyes vs hazel/amber eyes



## Kill_Jew (Jun 20, 2019)

I might've made mila's eyes a bit too dark but oh well.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 20, 2019)

Eye colour isn't important unless you're running JBW theory and even then it isn't THAT important.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jun 20, 2019)

blue eyes seem to halo the most


----------



## Lorsss (Jun 20, 2019)

Kill_Jew said:


> View attachment 70456
> 
> View attachment 70483
> 
> I might've made mila's eyes a bit too dark but oh well.


I fucking need blu contact lenses


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jun 20, 2019)

Blue eyes or die


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 20, 2019)

doesn't matter if you have blue eyes


----------



## Pex1992 (Jun 20, 2019)

I have hazel eyes but i would prefer blue eyes over any other colour


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jun 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> doesn't matter if you have blue eyes
> View attachment 70484


Uses an old ugly fuck to prove his point JFL @ u

U need an average to above average face beforehand, eye color alone won‘t save you from being ugly and old

Tbh light colors be it light blue or light green definitely compliment your face unlike darker colors


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Uses an old ugly fuck to prove his point JFL @ u
> 
> U need an average to above average face beforehand, eye color alone won‘t save you from being ugly and old
> 
> Tbh light colors be it light blue or light green definitely compliment your face unlike darker colors


Literally no one cares fuck off.
I've seen plenty of fucks in my school with blue eyes and they're incel tier.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jun 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Literally no one cares fuck off.
> I've seen plenty of fucks in my school with blue eyes and they're incel tier.


You literally have sub 80 IQ since you didn‘t understand my post. I am not even considering to elab it since you‘re too dumb to think rational. You fuck off and stop posting in this section. No one needs you nor likes you


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> You literally have sub 80 IQ since you didn‘t understand my post. I am not even considering to elab it since you‘re too dumb to think rational. You fuck off and stop posting in this section. No one needs you nor likes you


You should literally just die, no one would care if you'd die. I hope you get skinned alive you pig.

Blue eyes don't matter for jack shit if your other features are well developed. They'd add 0.2 psl points maybe even less.


----------



## Aids! (Jun 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> You should literally just die, no one would care if you'd die. I hope you get skinned alive you pig


Lmao


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Aids! said:


> Lmao


Fuck that guy


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Aids! (Jun 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Fuck that guy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW


Lol look at how country they are


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Jun 20, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I have hazel eyes but i would prefer blue eyes over any other colour


Do Indians with blue eyes exist, I know hazel is pretty common


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Aids! said:


> Lol look at how country they are


Sweet home Alabama.
Where fucking your cousins is the norm


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Jun 20, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> You literally have sub 80 IQ since you didn‘t understand my post. I am not even considering to elab it since you‘re too dumb to think rational. You fuck off and stop posting in this section. No one needs you nor likes you


Idk bro I'd say that's a psl 4


----------



## FailedNormie (Jun 20, 2019)

Not even a debate. Blue eyes are my biggest halo


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jun 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> You should literally just die, no one would care if you'd die. I hope you get skinned alive you pig.
> 
> Blue eyes don't matter for jack shit if your other features are well developed. They'd add 0.2 psl points maybe even less.


You contradict yourself you fucking moron. They matter as you stated yourself. You filthy retard didn‘t contribute anything to this forum. You have 0 value here. It‘s usual for low IQ people. Our earth doesn‘t need you, you fucking parasite. Just end it or keep to your playground in the off topic section


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> You contradict yourself you fucking moron. They matter as you stated yourself. You filthy retard didn‘t contribute anything to this forum. You have 0 value here. It‘s usual for low IQ people. Our earth doesn‘t need you, you fucking parasite. Just end it or keep to your playground in the off topic section


Your filthy whore mother should've swallowed you. You hold no value you cretin no one takes you fucking seriously.

And if you think that an increase of <0.2 in PSL points matters then just end it already, stop coping with "muh blue eyes" and just end it already you twat.


FailedNormie said:


> Not even a debate. Blue eyes are my biggest halo


Then your other features must be severely sub-par


----------



## Pex1992 (Jun 20, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Do Indians with blue eyes exist, I know hazel is pretty common


yup raj kapoor had blue eyes..and even karishma kapoor and aishwarya rai


----------



## Traxanas (Jun 20, 2019)

light coloured eyes + tanned/dark/olive skin is a halo


----------



## Mateusz (Jun 20, 2019)

I have blue eyes. My colour is very intense.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jun 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> You hold no value you cretin no one takes you fucking seriously.


Keep coping you abdomination. 

It can vary depending on your skin tone/hair color and your location. It can be up to 0.5>. But how would you know that you close minded sheep? Remind yourself to inhaling and exhaling air and stop arguing with me


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Keep coping you abdomination.
> 
> It can vary depending on your skin tone/hair color and your location. It can be up to 0.5>. But how would you know that you close minded sheep? Remind yourself to inhaling and exhaling air and stop arguing with me


Yeah ok.
I think the importance of eye color is heavily exaggerated. I see many examples in my school of ugly fucks with blue eyes (I'm in Belgium so many have light eyes here). Bones are the most important thing not the damn color of your eyes (Like I said imo it could only add <0.2 points max).


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Jun 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Yeah ok.
> I think the importance of eye color is heavily exaggerated. I see many examples in my school of ugly fucks with blue eyes (I'm in Belgium so many have light eyes here). Bones are the most important thing not the damn color of your eyes (Like I said imo it could only add <0.2 points max).


Yea u see what i meant by location? You‘re surrounded by blue eyed people thats why it has less value there. With the right skin tone or in the right country it can add more than 0.2. (Thats why ethnics benefit from it highly) btw I was talking about light eyes not just plain blue ones


----------



## SikKunt (Jun 20, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Yea u see what i meant by location? You‘re surrounded by blue eyed people thats why it has less value there. With the right skin tone or in the right country it can add more than 0.2. (Thats why ethnics benefit from it highly) btw I was talking about light eyes not just plain blue ones


Yes okay I can agree that a black person would benefit greatly from light eyes but a white one not so much.


----------



## fobos (Jun 20, 2019)

Blue eyes would go nice with my tan


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jun 20, 2019)

Eyes with the blue of the sky or death


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 20, 2019)

Blue eyes are superior, this is common knowledge.


----------



## mido the slayer (Jun 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Blue eyes are superior, this is common knowledge.


Look up Matt bomer with dark eyes

He legit looks like a reddit user 

Blue eyes could make you or break you 

Only Chico looks good with brown eyes


fobos said:


> Blue eyes would go nice with my tan


Also goes well with fair skin and dark hair 

Many guys have this combo where I live and they slay hard from what I have seen but you need good facial bones


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jun 20, 2019)

Blue mogs hazel. Green mogs both.


----------



## tall skulled femoid (Jun 20, 2019)

as long as theyre not dark brown eye colour is far less important than eye shape. what use is having ice blue fish eyes


----------



## Einon (Jun 20, 2019)

Blue are the best.Hazel eyes are unremarkable and black eyes are sub-human.


----------



## Lelek (May 5, 2020)

Green mogs blue for slaying


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 5, 2020)

depends on the person. I dont suit blue or green even tho im white :/


----------

